# HP pavilion dv9000 no cd/dvd drive



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

My HP Pavilion will not recognize the cd drive.My OS is Vista home premium.
The cd drive does not show up in Computer.
It is not in BIOS either just ATAPI CD/DVD DRIVE shows.
I was really hoping someone could help me out.
Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi micgerste,

Try taking the drive out and put it back in to make sure its getting a good connection. the drive might have failed.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Hi Oscer1 thanks for your reply.
I've taken drive out and tested it in another laptop and there's no problem with drive.It is bafflin me ,I hear the pavilion have a separate little controller card for connecting cd drive to motherboard,do you think it could be a problem with that?
Thanks again


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

that is posable or the motherboard. here is the service manual for it.
* http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01311536.pdf*
if you look at page 5-78 shows the board.


----------



## cowpuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

You could also remove the listing in the CMOS Setup program, then save the settings on exit, and reboot the system. If the CMOS data is corrupted (possibly because your motherboard battery is dying), it will REMAIN corrupted until you modify it.

Try to change the settings in the CMOS as I suggested; if that doesn't work, install a new motherboard battery and try it again.

Good luck; please let us know how this turns out.

EDIT: Should have mentioned that by removing the generic listing "ATAPI CD/DVD DRIVE" you will give the system a chance to re-detect the optical drive and identify it properly.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Hi cowpuncher thanks very much for replying 
How do I remove the generic ATAPI CD/DVD DRIVE in the cmos settings ,is it within the BIOS itself or do I configure something in bcdedit
Thanks again


----------



## cowpuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

Enter the CMOS Setup program (usually by pressing the DEL button during POST, though your system might use a different key, such as F2 or something else) and look for a way to change the setting from ATAPI CD/DVD DRIVE to NO drive installed. There are a LOT of CMOS programs so I have no way of knowing EXACTLY what you should do; you'll simply have to enter the CMOS Setup and poke around a bit until you find what you're looking for.

Once you've made that change, SAVE YOUR SETTINGS ON EXIT and reboot the system. Let the system boot into Windows normally and check My Computer / Device Manager for the optical drive again. You probably WON'T see it listed, but with Windows, everything is a crapshoot.

After you check My Computer / Device Manager, reboot AGAIN, but go back into the CMOS settings and use the same option you used previously to try to redetect the optical drive. Hopefully, the CMOS will be able to properly identify the optical drive for you, instead of only showing the generic information (ATAPI CD/DVD DRIVE).

If this doesn't work, SAVE YOUR SETTINGS ON EXIT and SHUT THE SYSTEM DOWN. Once you've got it shut down, open the system and find the optical drive connector. Look for any physical damage which would prevent it from making a good connection. Remember to ALSO check where the connector attaches to the motherboard; if the ribbon cable is damaged or loose, it can cause this type of problem. Also look for signs that the cable is heat-damaged; if you notice any discoloration, or corrosion on the cable ends or the connectors, you've probably found the culprit.

Good luck; sorry about the delay in replying to this, but I've got a LOT to deal with this morning, and it isn't easy to find time to sit at the keyboard right now. I'll have to log out soon, but I'll return as soon as I can to see if you've been able to make any progress with this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try removing the upper and lower filters in the registry The CD drive or the DVD drive does not work as expected on a computer that you upgraded to Windows Vista


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Cowpuncher 
It is a laptop with a small optical drive controller board connecting it to actual mobo which I have never seen before.
I believe this is a problem with HP pavilion dv9000s but hopefully your suggestions will help,whether they do or not I really do appreciate


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Cowpuncher and Joeten unfortunately ive already tried the registry fix but with no luck and cowpuncher I've tried deleting the ATAPI CD DRIVE entry in cmos settings but I cannot find a way to do this.
I think my last hope is taking out and replacing cmos battery 
Thanks


----------



## cowpuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with you; since you can't find a polite way to manipulate the CMOS settings, you might as well do it the BRUTAL way. The power went out here AGAIN (3rd time in the last 24 hours) so I yanked CMOS batteries out of two motherboards I'm going to use for Linux. BOTH HDDs are junk, so I'm going to boot and run them from USB flash drives. I've done it before, but never with the intention of NOT installing an HDD...

SO, pull the battery; if you have a multimeter, you can test it. If you've got a 2-cell flashlight (3 VDC) and some wire laying around, you can test the battery to see if it will make the bulb light up. This may be a crude, primitive way to test that battery, but every girlfriend I've ever had will tell you that *I'm* crude and primitive, so it all evens out...

Good luck; let us know what you learn...


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Sorry for delay,it was arthurs day yesterday so everyone in Ireland got a free pint of Guinness if you were in the pub at 17.59 so one lead to another and so on.
I have being suffering for it all day today.
I tested the cmos battery with a multimeter (got 3.04 v) but I love your "crude" and mcgyverish way of testing it.
I have bitten the bullet and ordered a optical drive connector board for the pavilion,I'll let you know how I get on with it.
its serial is 432992-001 if you want to check it out.
Take it easy


----------



## crazykidsdad (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello - 

I have the exact same issue - were you able to get yours fixed? 

Thanks!


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

sorry for very late reply crazykidsdad,unfortunately could not find a solution to problem.
I have to say I am not impressed with HP regarding this matter.

If you got a solution can you let me know please


----------



## crazykidsdad (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi there, I replaced the part and it did not correct it, and yes very fustrating. I ended up using a USB drive to reinstall W7. I have noticed it has something to do with a TPM error, I found this out by hitting the ESC key during the bootup screen.

Please keep me updated!




micgerste said:


> sorry for very late reply crazykidsdad,unfortunately could not find a solution to problem.
> I have to say I am not impressed with HP regarding this matter.
> 
> If you got a solution can you let me know please


----------



## nybigapple (Nov 15, 2011)

The TPM error is common with hp laptops, and becoming more common with laptops in general. It has to do with poor cooling and the solder on your motherboard weakening to the point that the connection is broken. If you're determined to fix it your solutions are to replace the entire motherboard, or to reflow it. If you're not a master solderer people have gotten surprisingly good results by placing the motherboard in the oven.

Considering everything else works and nothing is guaranteed, I think it'd just be far easier and safer to stick with using the usb drive.

On a side note, I have a DV9000 as well. I've been lucky enough to not get the TPM error, but I did suffer from the broken left hinge that required me to buy a replacement on ebay. This laptop is great function wise, but the workmanship leaves a lot to be desired.


----------

